# Id like to learn how to knit!



## kate.m.

Hiya! :flower:
Ive decided id like to learn how to knit! The only touble is, im really strapped for cash at the mo, so i was wondering if anyone knows of any free online beginners guides (that are any good)? And any free knitting patterns?

Also, id like to knit some longies for Travis... is this too adventurous for a 1st go? should a start with a scarf?! :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

try the knitwitch tutorials on youtube hun they are good, charity shops often have cheap acriylic yarn i can get it from £1 a ball and theres plenty of free knitting patterns out there ravelry.com have loads and lots of good inspiration there too, id start with something easy like a scarf so you can master the knit and purl stiches then you could move onto hats knitted flat then learn to knit in the round etc... there is a sort of natural progression lots of free patterns avalible through google too.


----------



## Kaites

knittinghelp.com is great too :thumbup:

Really, just teach yourself how to cast on, knit and purl stitch and then give it a go, checking online when you have to do something like an increase or knit 2 stitches together. It's not as hard as I thought it would be. I had a co-worker teach me the 2 basic stitches when I wanted to make a scarf years ago (and never knitted since) and I was able to pick it up and knit the tiny bird longies . I'm knitting a different pattern now that is done in the round and it's super easy too. 

Just give it a go and I'm sure if you have questions, enough of us here are knitting now that we'd be happy to help answer questions or at least point you in the right direction to find expert advise :)


----------



## jackiea85

I'm currently knitting a baby blanket after teaching myself from youtube videos, so I definitely agree that youtube is a good place to start. If you google free knitting patterns so many different websites come up, I haven't used any yet though as this blanket is really simple (it's my first attempt of making anything lol) x


----------



## Hayley90

I really want to learn too... And crochet. So i can make hats and scarves as well as things for harrison!! 

Im going to use those websites... thanks for making this thread :flower: x


----------



## southerngal2

I'm trying to learn how to crochet from on line videos.
I'd start with You Tube. It's helping me a lot!


----------

